# Deer Creek/S. Turkey Creek Question



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Looking at doing a loop that would include up Deer Creek Canyon Rd. to S. Turkey Creek Rd. to back to 285 to Morrison. Is this wise in terms of traffic, etc.? What about the stretch on 285? Isn't that all highway or is their a bike worthy shoulder or path that I haven't noticed while driving. Seems like a Morrison to Deer Creek to S. Turkey back to Morrison would be a good loop. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I did it about 5 or 6 years ago. I live north of Denver so I don't do much riding to the South. From what I remember Deer Creek and Turkey Creek weren't bad. Not much shoulder, but the traffic was okay. Hwy 285 was on the highway and not much shoulder considering the traffic. It was kind of freaky. I'm sure that those who ride it all the time would differ in opinion, but I'm not planning on riding it again. There are too many other rides (up north) that are great rides, with much less traffic.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would recommend crossing 285 about 100 yards past the end of S. Turkey Creek and taking Parmalee Gulch/Meyers Gulch Rd up to 74 and down into Morrison. I've done this ride several times and it has some real good fast downhill (+50mph on the decent of Meyers and nice curvy decent into Morrison). Not much shoulder or traffic on the Gulch, but more traffic on 74 (especially on weekends), although you can pretty much go as fast as the traffic so you shouldn't be passed much.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Good call!!*

ProudDaddy: That's a great alternate! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Wonder what the mileage is on that. Any idea?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

KarlW said:


> ProudDaddy: That's a great alternate! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Wonder what the mileage is on that. Any idea?


Try Toporoute.com and it will give you the mileage and elevation profile.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

41 miles. Thanks all!


----------

